# 2 year old Golden boy URGENT New Mexico



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

URGENT .. NEEDS RESCUE/ADOPTION BY 03/29 .. Gorgeous 2 year old Golden mix boy needs URGENT rescue/adoption from Roswell Animal Control, Roswell, NM. If you can help this beautiful boy or have any questions, please call the shelter at 575-624-6722.

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------

